
Facebook: Now 700 Million Strong? - vrikhter
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-700-million-2011-5
======
mchusma
it's weird to think that a company might soon have convinced a billion users
to register for its service. Mind blowing numbers. "users" on Facebook are
also typically more likely to be individuals than other services.

